# Care to share your longest ever Uber ride?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.

He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.

The son had an important championship baseball game in Flint the next morning, so being there was so important. I suggested that they take a flight in the morning, but he said that they were not guaranteed an early morning flight by the airline. The husband told me that O'Hare officials told him that they would be placing sleeping cots in the terminals, but the cots would be taken away by 4 am. He also said that cab drivers were quoting him thousands of dollars as a fare to drive to Flint this particular Sunday night. Since he asked _so nicely_, I agreed. (By the way, inexplicably, there was NO surge...which surprised me greatly). I intuitively know that long fares are not worth it financially because you drive back empty, and especially if there is no surge.

The ride was 5 hours including stops. I stopped once for gas and the family went to the bathroom and he got food at a McDonald's for his family and me. The wife and child slept like a baby, but the husband talked non-stop the entire trip. Anyhow, he was so greatly relieved and thankful that I did not end the ride when I saw the drop off location. At the end of the ride, he tipped me $40. The fare was $322 for him, and I remember exactly that my take was $255. With the 40 tip, I got about $300 plus a meal for about 9 hours work (_before_ gas and counting for mileage). The ride back was much faster.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mine was around 130 miles. Pretty easy ride, mostly highways with no traffic.

Pax was attending a meeting of some kind, and wanted to return two or three hours later. He gave me the option to wait, and drive him back on the same ride.

Wait pay wouldn't have been much, but I would've got paid for the miles back. It was tempting, but I was tired and hungry, and wanted to get home.

If I'd known for definite it would only take that long, I might have done it. But I was worried it could drag on longer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have declined several very long rides but the longest I actually took was 138 miles from NY to Springfield Massachusetts. It ws not a ride I would normally take especially at 11:00pm on a Saturday night. However, the guy was in the Army and getting ready to deploy to the Middle East and was desperate to get to his girlfriend in Mass to propose to her before he left. There was no other way to get there on a Saturday Night and he had to head back Sunday Night.

I go out of my way for military members and besides, who was I to get in the way of young love!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

My longest ride was DFW airport (Dalas) to Nashville, Tn. At the time it was the longest ride in Uber history. They paid me cash to get back and the company awarded me a free $6000 mattress for getting them there on time for their meeting. I was interviewed by two different radio stations and had three interviews for tv news. The news stories may still be out there on YouTube. Trip was 11 and a half hours - 690 miles.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

My longest trip was from Richmond to DC, roughly 100 miles and 2 hours. I only took it because it had been super slow up to that point.

I'll never do it again. My cut of the fare was a little over $80, the ***** didn't tip after bragging that she had all this money to travel everywhere via Uber and not have to take a train or bus, and I couldn't find a ride back and had to eat a little over 100 dead miles.

Lessons learned.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Indy to Cleveland OH. About 11 hours total 650ish miles. Was scheduled trip through Lyft my cut was $345. Guy paid for full tank of gas and $100 tip for return trip. Dead miles don't bother me too much, I need as many as possible for tax purposes. $445 plus tank of gas was more than enough for me. Pick up was 5AM back home in time for dinner with the family.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Vegas strip to Disneyland California , $270 ish fare with $500 cash tip upfront , 6 hrs with pax ( 2 hr traffic jam 15 miles from park ) , 3 hrs 45 mins home , was a good day .


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)

My longest was right before Christmas 2019. Picked up a guy at the Reno airport and took him to Mammoth. About 165 miles and 3 hours. Paid about 175.00
I did get a ping coming back in Carson City but was so tired did not accept it. I love the long rides.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

My longest was a 270 mile round trip from San Diego to Beverly Hills and back. Showed up at a small microwave company that wanted me to deliver a package of parts to a place in Beverly Hills then pick up a package from them and return it to them.

Obviously one of my best rides since it was a return trip back home all paid miles and no passengers. They didn’t tip but I was happy with the trip.

I’ve done many 100-150 miles rides probably around 40 of those since rides from San Diego to LA or Inland Empire are common. I will take them depending on time of day.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you listen then?!

"He also said that cab drivers were quoting him thousands of dollars as a fare to drive to Flint this particular Sunday night."

From an international vacation directly to a baseball game for his kid, that prolly missed a few games because of it (IF it was that important) i doubt it. Makes no sense at all.

Gratz you just ripped off! &#128514;

Now wonder 9 driver cancelled i would have also. I have money on my mind when working. No heart involved. I dont gaf about the sob stories. Only uber does. &#129315;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> My longest ride was DFW airport (Dalas) to Nashville, Tn. At the time it was the longest ride in Uber history. They paid me cash to get back and the company awarded me a free $6000 mattress for getting them there on time for their meeting. I was interviewed by two different radio stations and had three interviews for tv news. The news stories may still be out there on YouTube. Trip was 11 and a half hours - 690 miles.


I just found it on YouTube and watched it. I won't share your last name, though.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> My longest was a 270 mile round trip from San Diego to Beverly Hills and back. Showed up at a small microwave company that wanted me to deliver a package of parts to a place in Beverly Hills then pick up a package from them and return it to them.


Nice one! Those are the kinds of rides I dream about!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


This is a hard cancel lol. Rain, driving through the night, 10 hours, dead miles, 500 miles for $300. No thanks!

Longest Trip Belmar to nyc about 120 miles $320.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Another funny thing here is.

"It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _extremel"_

1) It wasnt raining that bad(i was here also remember that)

2) You accepted a base rate ping not in the TNP lot? WTF is that? .... Those are special forHUGE demand, and strictly have a sweet surge involved with them.

I have had 30 surges 10 miles out, after concert release at all state arena(right next to ORD) ONTOP of airport demand. I don't do airports. Never would, no reason to get back in the city by sitting at a "Gypsies camp".

Idk if after 30,000 rides this guy claims to have this guy claims to has, or he is very good at using his imagination at all levels. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂

Prolly be better off as a story teller, than an Uber driver, making story's up to stir up response on a website. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Prolly be better off as a story teller, than an Uber driver, making story's up to stir up response on a website. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂


If that's the angle, it sure works and he's good at it.

Besides the members that have met others in person, there's really no way to tell for sure who's real or not. And even then, the verified real people can make up stories, too. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt until a lot of evidence points in one direction.

But really, who cares if it's real or not? Are you not entertained?


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mine was a 189 mile Xl ride. My cut was about 385 dollars and about 30 in tolls. 40 dollars cash tip and took 2:45 mins.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

387 Miles from Memphis TN to Oklahoma City.... Great ride, made it round trip in just over 12 hours.

Negotiated for half milage back and still got a $100 tip... Cleared just over $600 total... Not bad for 12 hours...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's the angle, it sure works and he's good at it.
> 
> Besides the members that have met others in person, there's really no way to tell for sure who's real or not. And even then, the verified real people can make up stories, too. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt until a lot of evidence points in one direction.
> 
> But really, who cares if it's real or not? Are you not entertained?


Ive met @Ian Richard Markham , @#professoruber , and @TX Uber Ant in person, that's it

Ive never seen @ftupelo and Batman in the same room together...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cabazon Outlets shops to San Deigo state university. About a 110 miles one way. Through the back roads past Hemet, an arm pit of Calif., Super dark with a couple of tiny Red dots 5 miles away. Those were Red lights. Something rare in these parts. Finally getting back on I-15. Ya dead miles suck about 80 of them, but all Fwy.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's the angle, it sure works and he's good at it.
> 
> Besides the members that have met others in person, there's really no way to tell for sure who's real or not. And even then, the verified real people can make up stories, too. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt until a lot of evidence points in one direction.
> 
> But really, who cares if it's real or not? Are you not entertained?


Your right on the question. But i have seen many times this poster just post way to much nonsense.

Just pointing how it really works around Chicago, i have well over 5,000 rides at night mostly, never seen some of the things he claims.

8 shooting scenes, 2 suicide scenes, 1000's of car accidents. But never some of the claims he has. Thats all for now. &#129488;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ive met @Ian Richard Markham , @#professoruber , and @TX Uber Ant in person, that's it
> 
> Ive never seen @ftupelo and Batman in the same room together...


I've met quite a few members from Richmond & the DC area, if I had to guess, over a dozen. I consider a few to be personal friends. Meetups are good for that.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Another funny thing here is.
> 
> "It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _extremel"_
> 
> ...


Hi my fellow @WindyCityAnt ! Good afternoon to you! I am so happy you are here to share your thoughts. But I wish to answer you. You said, "It wasnt raining that bad(i was here also remember that)". That makes little sense. I only wrote that it happened during summertime, not the date. How on earth would you remember some random summertime night many years ago??? I don't even remember the exact date. (I'll try to find this unbelievable ride that you speak of after I write this post). And while it puzzled me, there was no surge. Also, I can only assure you that not one single word or aspect of my stories have been fabricated or distorted or exaggerated. You wrote that I am only trying to "stir up response on a website".

While that may be true for others, it is not true for me. I cannot see what benefit a person would have, unless they are a true "troll". I personally would get _zero benefit or joy by putting up a BS story_ just to see what people say. I am just truly interested in what others are experiencing. I'll try to provide any further details in the future, but if you think about it, none of my stories I feel are unbelievable or I think bizarre or irrational. There is not a single contradiction I have written about.

Also, e_very single one of my reported stories had other ants report SIMILAR stories_. Nobody except for you has questioned any of the veracity of what I have reported. NONE. Only you... And you drive at night! I am really surprised that in Chicago you have not had similar interesting Uber stories. Do you drive all through the night? In all areas of the city (especially the poor and violent areas, not just the downtown/north side)? And do you try to engage each and every passenger, deeply and with a loving and inquisitive mind? If you do, I am certain that you will have just as many stories as I have had, if not more! Every single passenger has an amazing story inside them. I just love to get them to share it. To quote Mark Twain the great author, "There was never yet an uninteresting life. Such a thing is an impossibility. Inside of the dullest exterior there is a drama, a comedy, and a tragedy."

I just wish to share that I really welcome you and anyone who questions others as to their accuracy in reporting information. Your role is critical in keeping people honest, and challenging people's common knowledge and acceptance of truth. Such is a pivotal role in all human endeavors. So I am pleased and truly happy you wrote on there to challenge the truthfulness of this thread (and others I have reported). But I think that your questioning me personally is misplaced. This story is perfectly reasonable and logical, and I cannot fathom why you would imagine that this story would be made up!

I feel like I could simply write that I grew up in Fairfax, VA and visited Korea twice and went to Europe once, and you would write what that line in the movie, "The Princess Bride" said..."Inconceivable!!!" Have a great day my fellow Windy City ant!


WindyCityAnt said:


> Another funny thing here is.
> 
> "It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _extremel"_
> 
> ...


I am so happy that you are here to question me or others. It is so important that there are people such as yourself to make certain that people are honest and report truthfully. Skeptics fill a vital critical role in society! But I can assure you that none of my stories are fabricated. I personally would get zero satisfaction.

This story is just so plain vanilla, that I really wonder why you think I made this story up. I think that if I wanted to fabricate a long trip story, I would write that I picked up Beyonce and Jay Z and drove them from Chicago to Detroit and his gave me a signed copy of his next album and free concert tickets and handed me $25,000 as a tip! Lol. You are a very interesting person. Please stay so! Have a great day my friend! Cheers, mate!



WindyCityAnt said:


> Your right on the question. But i have seen many times this poster just post way to much nonsense.
> 
> Just pointing how it really works around Chicago, i have well over 5,000 rides at night mostly, never seen some of the things he claims.
> 
> 8 shooting scenes, 2 suicide scenes, 1000's of car accidents. But never some of the claims he has. Thats all for now. &#129488;


My friend Windy City Ant, please let me know which one of my stories is just so hard to believe (you wrote, "to much nonsense") for a driver who drives a lot of rides in Chicago, all thru the night (across the important 2 am to 5 am time slot), in ALL areas of the city (especially the west and south sides), over a decade (recall I drove a cab part time before that), and who tries in earnest to engage every single pax who enters my Uber (and before that a cab)?

Let me give an example of a story that on the surface seems strange. A passenger did invite me to an Ayahuasca ceremony. That is weird. But I had a very meaningful and deep conversation with her before she offered me that about the illusory nature of reality. I am quite EXTREMELY surprised that if you drive all night long in EVERY area of the city that you have not had similar encounters with passengers! It was not as if the pax came into the car, and the moment I started the ride, the pax asked, "Hey, can you turn up the A/C... and...would you like some Ayahuasca? I have some in my purse!"

As I said, you are the only one of the members on UP.net that questions my stories. There is only you. Most everyone also indicted that that they had something similar happen to them. That is what I enjoy hearing. If you wish to get more interesting stories from passengers, try driving ALL night, EVERY night, in ALL areas of Chicago, for the next ten years. And try to engage EVERY single passenger that comes into your Uber as if they are the MOST interesting and important person you will ever meet in your life. And do that with passion and heart! And once you had 10s of thousands of rides like I have had, I am 100% certain that you will start writing similar stories that I have posted.

You said I have an overactive imagination and make up stories like this "long trip story". Again, let's say if I were to make up a "long trip story", I would make up a story that I picked up the singer Taylor Swift in Disneyworld, took her and a hot friend to all the way to L.A., and we made out in the hotel rooms on the way, she tipped me a free Tesla, and she offered me a spot in her next music video (If I were to make up a long story trip, that is what I would write).

OR, I have one for you that I would think would be_ fun and pure imagination_... "I picked up Donald Trump at his hotel in Chicago downtown at midnight. He was hanging with Barack Obama, and both were drunk and entered my Uber. He told me that he and Barack were truly just best friends, and it was all a political stunt. He said to me, "You seem smart, and funny! You are winning right? You are not from North Korea? Well 2 bad, because President Kim is also my loving brother. You know we both send each other love letters right? Hey, after this ride, I would like you to meet and date my daughter Ivanka. You know, she is not actually very happy with Jared! Sad. I'd like you to have a position in the Trump Organization and help me spy on Joe and the Dems to help me win in November! Stop driving Uber and play golf with me and Barack 2morrow. You are too smart for Uber. I love you my Chinese friend! Work for me! #TrumpandKim2020!""

Now THAT would be something I would say, "Huh??!" if someone wrote that.

But I think every single one of my stories is logical, normal for someone with the driving pattern I do, the city I drive in, the areas I drive in, the length of time and rides I have had... and that ALL happened, exactly as I have mentioned. While I am chilling, I'll really to to find a screenshot of this "long story trip" that you find so unbelievable. As I mentioned, I am so glad you are here to not only question me, but others. If not for skeptics like you, then society would be full of miscreants, liars, etc. And as the great Carl Sagan wrote in his book, "Demon Haunted World", a good skeptic like you is pivotal for society to embrace science as a candle in the dark.

If you are looking for someone disingenuous and full of fantasy, you are looking at the wrong person. However, I am happy you are a person who questions other people's words! That is so valuable and paramount.

But I am starting to think you are just trying to troll me! haha. I don't mind. Continue trolling! Drive safely out there my friend!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

About 74 miles is my longest so far on Uber. Before that 68 with Lyft.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

*Care to share you longest ever Uber ride?*

No, not really.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

New York City LaGuardia airport to Philadelphia international airport. The couple and their 2 sons were going to England, so they had a connecting flight from LaGuardia to Philadelphia. Because of the rain, their flight got cancelled from LaGuardia to Philadelphia. They needed to catch that plane in Philadelphia, so the wife left them to go to avis to rent a car. To her luck they didn’t have any rentals available. Then they had no choice but to book an Uber. I love long trips and I wouldn’t mind doing it everyday. It was 2 hours 15 minutes and about 80 miles.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

working nights i get lots of long requests,farthest has been toronto to montreal 7 times,fare is between 700 and 800 depending on which side of montreal they go. i always sent the rider a text saying we're going to montreal? they must reply to that and they must provide me with $50 cash for my gas on the way back,no i'll put it in the app.it must be $50 in hand before we leave. i've had trips to ottawa,kingston,sudbury,and used to get lots to buffalo airport when i first started.there was no uber in buffalo at the time and i carry commercial insurance and was always asked by u.s border guards if i had it because uber insurance wouldn't cover without it.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


My longest was San Bernardino to Tijuana, Mexico. A family, 3AM, flight from Tijuana to, I believe, Venezuela. 2 and a half hours, I had just filled my gas tank because I had stopped for coffee. Drive home was through rush hour in San Diego, so I found a shady spot and slept for couple of hours


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

102 miles

went fine


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Nice one! Those are the kinds of rides I dream about!


How was day 1 of school?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> At the end of the ride, he tipped me $40.


Oh, hell no.

My offer would have been $600 cash.

_Never_ do a long ride like that on Uber! What if you have GPS problems and Uber decides to stiff you on the fare? What if they decide to stiff you for any other reason? You'd be left high and dry.



Seamus said:


> I have declined several very long rides but the longest I actually took was 138 miles from NY to Springfield Massachusetts. It ws not a ride I would normally take especially at 11:00pm on a Saturday night. However, the guy was in the Army and getting ready to deploy to the Middle East and was desperate to get to his girlfriend in Mass to propose to her before he left.


Hope she didn't say no after all that

❓


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

180, it was a round trip. Started and ended 2 miles from my house.

I turned down a 600 mile trip once. West palm beach to Atlanta.



brentb31 said:


> 650ish miles. Was scheduled trip through Lyft my cut was $345.


Ouch.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> My longest was San Bernardino to Tijuana, Mexico. A family, 3AM, flight from Tijuana to, I believe, Venezuela. 2 and a half hours, I had just filled my gas tank because I had stopped for coffee. Drive home was through rush hour in San Diego, so I found a shady spot and slept for couple of hours


Did you cross the border with pax?



Boca Ratman said:


> How was day 1 of school?


Not bad overall, thanks for asking. &#128522;

My 10am class was cancelled because of a Zoom outage, but I didn't get the notifications about that until 11. So I was just sitting there really frustrated for an hour. But the prof sent out some videos for us to watch, just intro stuff.

My 7pm class went fine. Turns out I was the only one out of 20 students that was prepared. It's an intro to computer apps class. We were told what software we needed to download and were given a discount at the school book store. Yesterday the prof sent out an email telling us exactly what we needed to do to prepare for tonight. I'm literally the only one who bought the software and followed directions, and the class was mostly the prof helping everyone else get set up. It's gonna be an easy A for me but I'll need to be really patient. Pretty much everyone else in that class is clueless. The joys of community college! &#128514; But it's okay. I'd rather be ahead of everyone else than behind.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Did you cross the border with pax?
> 
> Not bad overall, thanks for asking. &#128522;
> 
> ...


Awsome!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Did you cross the border with pax?


I did! Really stupid, I know! Coming back, the border wasn't open yet, waited in line for an hour, then I was told I needed my passport! Like, who drives with their passport in the car?

I had just renewed, and had my Federal DL, so that got me in.

Later, I was told that there is an unloading zone in USA for the airport.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had a couple 60-70 miles rides. Won't do much more than that, unless there's some serious money involved.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Providence, RI to LaGardia Airport Queens, NY
3hrs, 187 miles.

Took 3 Stewardess to LaGardia Airport in NY from Rhode Island. Their chauffeur didn't show up to pick them up in Rhode Island. They would have been late for their international flight if I'd not got them there within 4 hours. They contacted the pilot who agreed to wait for me to get them there. There was no 45 min notification at the time. But I accepted the ride because of the Prime Time. (Look what the Prime Time paid.)

Made over $100/hr. I also got a 40 min ride back from Connecticut to RI which helped with dead miles. I made $570 that day which is still my best one day total. May not seem like much in some states, but with Rhode Island's rates it would be more like a $800 day if I were in NY or Cali. Not bad.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

My longest to date is from the Medical Center in Houston up to College Station. About 100 miles, 90 minutes or so. Fare was only about 75 bucks, but she hit me with a 20 buck tip in cash up front and bought me lunch as well.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Providence, RI to LaGardia Airport Queens, NY
> 3hrs, 187 miles.
> 
> Took 3 Stewardess to LaGardia Airport in NY from Rhode Island. Their chauffeur didn't show up to pick them up in Rhode Island. They would have been late for their international flight if I'd not got them there within 4 hours. They contacted the pilot who agreed to wait for me to get them there. There was no 45 min notification at the time. But I accepted the ride because of the Prime Time. (Look what the Prime Time paid.)
> ...


Good ole primetime.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Nightrider82 said:


> Good ole primetime.


I know right..... We all miss those days&#128546;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a trip from Keller, TX, to Killeen, TX... about 165 miles. It was more interesting because the guy was moving out of his house and he loaded up my car full of his stuff. It probably would have been cheaper for him to rent a U-haul truck. I didn't negotiate anything for the deadhead trip back but he tipped me $30.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> My longest ride was DFW airport (Dalas) to Nashville, Tn. At the time it was the longest ride in Uber history. They paid me cash to get back and the company awarded me a free $6000 mattress for getting them there on time for their meeting. I was interviewed by two different radio stations and had three interviews for tv news. The news stories may still be out there on YouTube. Trip was 11 and a half hours - 690 miles.


That was a nice trip including the mattress!!

Was there a maximum driving time back then? How did it work out, was that your first ride of the day?

I wonder if you still get the ping, even if it maxes out your driving time.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

The ride happened at midnight and the people had to be at a meeting at noon. It took Uber three days before the payout appeared...maybe because the local news station had contacted them already. Now that I have my own liability insurance and all the trimmings, I would probably make different arrangements.


----------



## Mike4513 (Aug 3, 2018)

My longest ride occured on Thanksgiving week 2019. No surge, a mom was going to pick up her kids, custody turn.

I picked her up at SDSU heading to San Bernardino, CA.( san Andreas fault line territory)and about 5 min in she said she needs a ride back to the USA-Mex border, she handed me $20, sure I can help you on this holiday trip.
Round trip $237.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


I would have charged him $200 to take him plus whatever Goober was. You have the right to ask for a return fee when the ride takes yo out of market. His $40 tip would to me be a spit in my face. 10 hours is a large piece of time. If he really wanted to go he would pay it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


Longest Uber Ride WOULD have been from a Hotel in New Orleans to a Heliport on the coast.

Uber app. Malfunctioned.

I had agreed to be at their hotel in morning.

Was standing next to passengers.
Ride did not go to my app.
Passengers wanted me to take them.
So
I gave them a Free Ride and got $100.00 tip.

I would have made about $40.00 with Uber.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Snohomish County to Bellingham, Washington

Roughly 1 hour (68.4 mi) via I-5 N

Dead of night - great drive worth about $90 gross, but deadheaded back. So maybe $30 / hr there net for the time and gas going to and from?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I drove someone over 100 miles away to Duluth


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Mike4513 said:


> My longest ride occured on Thanksgiving week 2019. No surge, a mom was going to pick up her kids, custody turn.
> 
> I picked her up at SDSU heading to San Bernardino, CA.( san Andreas fault line territory)and about 5 min in she said she needs a ride back to the USA-Mex border, she handed me $20, sure I can help you on this holiday trip.
> Round trip $237.


@Mike4513 , That was very nice of you!



Amos69 said:


> I would have charged him $200 to take him plus whatever Goober was. You have the right to ask for a return fee when the ride takes yo out of market. His $40 tip would to me be a spit in my face. 10 hours is a large piece of time. If he really wanted to go he would pay it.


My friend @Amos69, you do have a point. I suppose I could have asked him for a lot more, because he showed all his cards by telling me that he was desperate and all other avenues were extinguished.



goliver28 said:


> New York City LaGuardia airport to Philadelphia international airport. The couple and their 2 sons were going to England, so they had a connecting flight from LaGuardia to Philadelphia. Because of the rain, their flight got cancelled from LaGuardia to Philadelphia. They needed to catch that plane in Philadelphia, so the wife left them to go to avis to rent a car. To her luck they didn't have any rentals available. Then they had no choice but to book an Uber. I love long trips and I wouldn't mind doing it everyday. It was 2 hours 15 minutes and about 80 miles.


@goliver28 my buddy, I concur if it is during the start or middle of my shift. It is nice to have a long cruise when I can kick back and let my mind wander. Towards the end of my shift I don't want long rides because it may take me quite far away from my home!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, hell no.
> 
> My offer would have been $600 cash.
> 
> ...


@The Gift of Fish my friend, this is why I enjoy being on this forum...for good advice. Looking back at all the other comments, I think that probably next time I will ask for the money in cash... and up front. You bring up a solid point, that the app could have crashed and I would not have been paid out.



OldUncleDave said:


> My longest was San Bernardino to Tijuana, Mexico. A family, 3AM, flight from Tijuana to, I believe, Venezuela. 2 and a half hours, I had just filled my gas tank because I had stopped for coffee. Drive home was through rush hour in San Diego, so I found a shady spot and slept for couple of hours


@OldUncleDave my friend, that is SO COOL that you were able to go into Mexico! Epic! Thanks for sharing.



reg barclay said:


> Mine was around 130 miles. Pretty easy ride, mostly highways with no traffic.
> 
> Pax was attending a meeting of some kind, and wanted to return two or three hours later. He gave me the option to wait, and drive him back on the same ride.
> 
> ...


@reg barclay my comrade, yes indeed that would have been so tempting for me, because I would have loved to get that return trip!



Seamus said:


> I have declined several very long rides but the longest I actually took was 138 miles from NY to Springfield Massachusetts. It ws not a ride I would normally take especially at 11:00pm on a Saturday night. However, the guy was in the Army and getting ready to deploy to the Middle East and was desperate to get to his girlfriend in Mass to propose to her before he left. There was no other way to get there on a Saturday Night and he had to head back Sunday Night.
> 
> I go out of my way for military members and besides, who was I to get in the way of young love!


@Seamus my kindred spirit! That was such a heartwarming story you shared. Thanks so much. And the guy was about to propose too! You did such an amazing thing, and were an instrument in causing a lasting bond between two souls.



Uberbrent said:


> My longest ride was DFW airport (Dalas) to Nashville, Tn. At the time it was the longest ride in Uber history. They paid me cash to get back and the company awarded me a free $6000 mattress for getting them there on time for their meeting. I was interviewed by two different radio stations and had three interviews for tv news. The news stories may still be out there on YouTube. Trip was 11 and a half hours - 690 miles.


@Uberbrent my champion ant, that is simply...AWESOME! I'll right now go and try to find your YouTube video (I am moving backwards through the pages now to comment). Almost 12 hours!!!!! &#128077; :cools: &#129311;. AND a $6000 mattress! I just am in awe of your experience. This was really a joy to read your post. Have a great day!



ariel5466 said:


> My longest trip was from Richmond to DC, roughly 100 miles and 2 hours. I only took it because it had been super slow up to that point.
> 
> I'll never do it again. My cut of the fare was a little over $80, the @@@@@ didn't tip after bragging that she had all this money to travel everywhere via Uber and not have to take a train or bus, and I couldn't find a ride back and had to eat a little over 100 dead miles.
> 
> Lessons learned.


@ariel5466 my sister. So sorry that you did not get tipped! Ugh!



Ubertool said:


> Vegas strip to Disneyland California , $270 ish fare with $500 cash tip upfront , 6 hrs with pax ( 2 hr traffic jam 15 miles from park ) , 3 hrs 45 mins home , was a good day .


@Ubertool my bro, indeed a $500 cash tip up front would make ANYONE'S day a great day! You are so lucky and got nearly $800 for around 9.75 hours of work! That is more than 82 dollars an hour gross! Your story really put a smile on my face just now. Grinning ear to ear!



brentb31 said:


> Indy to Cleveland OH. About 11 hours total 650ish miles. Was scheduled trip through Lyft my cut was $345. Guy paid for full tank of gas and $100 tip for return trip. Dead miles don't bother me too much, I need as many as possible for tax purposes. $445 plus tank of gas was more than enough for me. Pick up was 5AM back home in time for dinner with the family.


@ brentb31, that trip you took was similar to mine...but you got twice the payout (including the 100 tip for the return trip and gas). I think that maybe next time (if there is one), I'll be sure to make sure my compensation is better.



Uberguyken said:


> 387 Miles from Memphis TN to Oklahoma City.... Great ride, made it round trip in just over 12 hours.
> 
> Negotiated for half milage back and still got a $100 tip... Cleared just over $600 total... Not bad for 12 hours...


@Uberguyken my friend...sigh. After reading all these posts, I think I definitely sold myself short.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Gratz you just ripped off! &#128514;
> 
> Now wonder 9 driver cancelled i would have also. I have money on my mind when working. No heart involved. I dont gaf about the sob stories. Only uber does. &#129315;


@WindyCityAnt my friend, I suppose you do have a good point here. After reading all these pages just now, I think that perhaps I let myself get shorted a lot on pay. I often let my heart get in the way of my wallet.



ariel5466 said:


> If that's the angle, it sure works and he's good at it.
> 
> Besides the members that have met others in person, there's really no way to tell for sure who's real or not. And even then, the verified real people can make up stories, too. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt until a lot of evidence points in one direction.
> 
> But really, who cares if it's real or not? Are you not entertained?


@ariel5466 my sister, I really do like my fellow Chicagoan ant, @WindyCityAnt. Verily I say to you, I have not made up any of my stories at all, not one iota. I have attempted to back up any of my threads with screenshots whenever possible. I don't think it would be possible to write as many posts as I do and remain consistent. I think that on other post, he even wondered if I was even an Uber driver and rather I worked for Uber corporate. I don't mind if he does not believe me, as he is just one person. I think that if most all my stories were fabricated as he feels, then you and others would see a definite pattern of inconsistencies and impossibilities (probably in _all of my posts_, because I go into such detail).

This would be like if I were working for say the corporate arm of United Airlines and tried to feign my presence as a flight attendant on a forum. Many veteran flight attendants would immediately pick apart all my stories and find myriads of untruths and glaring errors. I have no idea why he feels that my stories are so bizarre or impossible in Chicago.

His rationale is that he has driven pax at night like I do (and has 5000 rides he claims) and has not had the same experiences. My guess (and it is just a guess), is that he drives at night til around 12 to 1:30 am (while I drive all night til the morning) and may avoid staying in the rough areas of Chicago (while I stay there, where often the more incredible stories emerge). In addition, he likely does not endeavor to engage the pax with the same intensity as I do.

I look actively immediately for things I may have in common with them, and try to pick up all the subtle aspects. Like if they are wearing a Bulls jersey, I'll talk about the last trade by the coach. Or if they have on an Irish button, I'll talk about the country and the culture, etc. Then if there is a solid connection I'll probe deeper. Also, I have tens of thousands more rides than he has had if you include all my trips when I drove a taxi. Since every single one of my stories (including this one) had countless other drivers echoing similar experiences, I cannot fathom why he is in such disbelief. He is the ONLY one on UP.net to think that I am imaging up all my stories.

Maybe if I said I was taking a pax and he _was an alien_ and I dropped him off at his spaceship...upon which he abducted me and took me to its distant planet at warp speed...then perhaps I would understand why he would think such a tale was unbelievable. But every single one of my stories had you and countless others repeating nearly identical cool and interesting stories. So I just shrug my shoulders and figure either I am right and his driving patterns are way different than mine... or he is just trolling me. (And as I wrote earlier, if he is just trolling me, then I welcome it. It is fun to tangle with trolls!

I would also guess that he does not approach driving pax around as I do. I enjoy connecting with passengers and finding out amazing facts about them. Probably he does not try to engage each and every passenger in a meaningful way (and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that). It is just an entirely different approach. I often see the interaction with a passenger like peeling an onion. The first layer is very tough and hard to remove. But after each layer is gone, it gets easier. Until there you remove the last layer... Then there is nothing... Nothing in between you and the passenger... You are just simply, "one".

As for your last sentence, I am reminded of:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

riserfilly said:


> My longest was right before Christmas 2019. Picked up a guy at the Reno airport and took him to Mammoth. About 165 miles and 3 hours. Paid about 175.00
> I did get a ping coming back in Carson City but was so tired did not accept it. I love the long rides.


@riserfilly , I do at times really enjoy the long rides. Especially if I am in a calm mood and had a bunch of quick busy trips beforehand. On the longer rides, I just zone out and listen to great music on my Spotify account. It sucks to have no ride back, but I think you can agree that it is kind of a long break right? Just time to chill out with yourself. Have a great day!



Illini said:


> I've had a couple 60-70 miles rides. Won't do much more than that, unless there's some serious money involved.


My fellow Chicagoan fraternity brother @Illini ! Top of the morning to you! As I mentioned earlier I am glad I wrote this post. After analysis, I think I could have, should have, and would have gotten "serious money" as you pointed out. I'll remember this post for next time. I think I could have asked for a lot more without feeling that I was taking advantage of them. The father was just so grateful, that he probably would have offered hundreds of dollars to me more gladly, had I simply asked nicely and in a pleasant way.

My only question is, would I have gotten in trouble if I took a fare off the app? Does anyone have any feedback on this? Suppose I asked very nicely and the pax accepted with happiness if say I asked for $200 up front, calculated the distance, and negotiated a reasonable fare (counting for the dead miles back)... would Uber have given me "pushback" or would I have gotten punished in some way by going "off the app"? In this case, I really don't think the pax would have reported me if I had, because he was just so happy and grateful that I was bringing him and his family home. But I wonder if that would be the case if the passengers were not so nice...

@Uberbrent my brother! I just saw two of your YouTube videos where you made the TV news!!! Yes! Indeed that was an epic Uber "long ride" story! And you took it all in such good stride. Thanks for sharing! Cheers mate!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ninety miles from San Diego to Newport Beach with no tip. The sales manager of the Mercedes Benz dealership in NB had just delivered a new Maybach to a Qualcomm executive and needed a ride back.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Ninety miles from San Diego to Newport Beach with no tip. The sales manager of the Mercedes Benz dealership in NB had just delivered a new Maybach to a Qualcomm executive and needed a ride back.


My buddy @1.5xorbust, thanks for the post back. Sux to get no tip on a long ride. Especially because the sales manager's ride was probably a business trip and he could have put the tip on the app and got the entire ride reimbursed! Makes no sense.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The longest I’ve ever done on Uber is 80 miles. (The rates were over $1.25 paid)

however I’d never do any that long again on Uber. (Not on Uber taxi either)

on taxi it’s about 230 miles.

Depending on the situation, i require pre payment in full on taxi around 15-20 miles. (Sometimes shorter distances never longer)

the risks of getting screwed gets entirely too high the longer the Distance your going.

I just wouldn’t trust these paxholes not to screw me over, given the guilability of Uber support my tolerance for long trips is lower on Uber.

take my Miami trip for instance (the 230 mile one)

Had they not paid I’d be extremely lucky not to lose money on the day, I’d literally have to go to an ATM to round up the cash to pay the cab company what I owe them. An entirely unacceptable risk. Turning a profit with that many miles sunk into a long trip that didn’t pay would be very difficult if not impossible. Literally turning my day into a total waste of time, and more than likely a waste of money.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Never done and won't any long trips.
I think any long trip should be a 2.0 or higher.
After the pandemic I do only under 10 miles trips.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't to egregiously long rides, but here is my longest:
From November 2019.

Toronto -> WASAGA BEACH (at Midnight on a Wednesday)
$96.50 Gross. (Tip was a bag of pretty good weed.)

119km (75mi)

Fuel costs: $0.50 in electrons, $10.50 in gas (this includes deadheading home).
Time: 1h25m. (+60 minutes return to my house, deadhead time, no matches on DF)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> My only question is, would I have gotten in trouble if I took a fare off the app? Does anyone have any feedback on this? Suppose I asked very nicely and the pax accepted with happiness if say I asked for $200 up front, calculated the distance, and negotiated a reasonable fare (counting for the dead miles back)... would Uber have given me "pushback" or would I have gotten punished in some way by going "off the app"? In this case, I really don't think the pax would have reported me if I had, because he was just so happy and grateful that I was bringing him and his family home. But I wonder if that would be the case if the passengers were not so nice...


If you did the whole ride off-app it would be very risky. You wouldn't be covered with insurance, and if you happened to get pulled over by a cop and the pax didn't act like you were all just good friends, you could be in some legal trouble. You would also want to take your U/L decals off.

However, there's nothing wrong with asking for extra cash before a very long ride, in addition to having the ride on-app and getting paid by Uber. The pax could technically report you for asking for extra cash, so you just have to feel out what kind of person they are. I haven't had this experience myself, but I'd imagine you could make the suggestion and see how they respond. If they respond with any negativity or doubt whatsoever, just say "sorry, I can't do a ride that far" and cancel.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I think @Mista T had the longest short trip during a snow storm a few years back. 
I think he made it into the freeway and got stuck without moving for a couple hours racking up a good surge.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It wasn't that long, about 110 miles to Charleston SC. But I did inform the guy that it wasn't worth it for me to take the trip unless he bought my gas. He agreed, and even pumped it. It's pretty baller to see pax filling your car up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mine was Bemidji Mn to Minneapolis Airport, 229 miles. It actually paid over Lyft maximum. 
The poor guy was going to his brother's bachelor party (which you don't miss unless you're dead. At 2AM they cancelled his flight. 
Four Lyft drivers canceled on him before me,which is pretty good because there were only six active drivers in town. 
He let me stop home and pick up my dog so I would have company on the drive home. 
We made his connecting flight and he flipped me a Benjamin as I unloaded his bags. 
All in all a good ride.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had two what I consider long trips, they both paid well one was a 180+ mile round trip.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Took this trip today. There was no + 45 minute notification.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Iann said:


> I think @Mista T had the longest short trip during a snow storm a few years back.
> I think he made it into the freeway and got stuck without moving for a couple hours racking up a good surge.


That was an awesome ride...

Girl orders a ride for her boyfriend so he could join the family at a restaurant for xmas eve dinner.

3x surge. Still paying decent time and mileage at Lyft, this was yrs ago.

Got on the freeway. Got 1/4 mile. Stopped.

Ice storm, frozen roads. Nobody goin' nowhere.

We sat there listening to my music and playing on our phones for an hour and a half before I finally decided to jump a curb and take him back to his apt.

Total time: 2 hrs.
Total distance: maybe 1 mile.
Pax paid $200, I got $150 of it.

Merry Xmas!


-----------

Okay, my LONGEST ride...

I picked up a drunk woman leaving a bar. Took her 12 MINUTES to get in my car, as she was smoking and chatting with friends. I was out in the boonies and bars were already closed, so this (sadly) was my best ride prospect.

She gets in my car, smelling like an ashtray, and tells me that she doesn't have enough $$ in her bank acct to take the ride (this was before Uber upfront pricing), could we go to the atm so she could make a cash deposit? Sure, my night is already f'kd, why not...

10 minutes at the bank, she cannot find her atm card to save her life. Seriously testing my patience! Finally asks me if I will take the ride for cash. Okay, I guess I won't kick her out just yet...

Constantly slurred speech, still smells like an ash tray. Half hour ride from that point. This chatty Cathy tells me about her plans to start a business, and how stupid every one else is, and how fantastic it's going to be once Trumps gets elected.

LONGEST .. RIDE .. EVER!!!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Why didn't you listen then?!
> 
> "He also said that cab drivers were quoting him thousands of dollars as a fare to drive to Flint this particular Sunday night."
> 
> ...


 While driving cab 2008 in Phoenix, AZ. From Phoenix, AZ. I drove a man to Escondido, CA, and back to PHX in 1 day. Made 2800.00 for that trip. I drove for an owner/op, he allowed me to do it (the company I drove for wouldn't cover break downs) it was a voucher paid from the state (The guy had aids going for a shot return trip) driving a Crown Vic they paid for my gas. Best money I made for 1 day.

The shortest ride while driving cab, the guy gets in my cab from a bar, pukes before I turn the engine on. Hello, 150.00 clean up fee.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

From Raleigh I've gone to Ft. Bragg twice, 70 miles, taking soldiers back to base. Two trips to Greensboro (maybe 80 miles), one to take Tony Gonzalez to the airport ($180 w/tip on select) and once a drug addled clown on surge for $120. No way I would ever do a normal fare long distance for anyone other than a soldier. 40 cents a mile including time round trip is not going to work.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm in Chicago market. Farthest north I've been is Greyslake. Farthest south is probably Matteson. I once took a trip out to Wonder Lake which is way the hell out there. I won't go farther than that. I've had a request to Rockford but I declined as it was pretty late. If it was during the day I'd do it because Rockford has a really awesome sciene/paleontology museum. So I guess my longest trip is around 50 miles. Those long ones are pretty sweet if they keep you in the market, but once you start hitting corn for 20+ miles, not so good..


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ANTlifebaby said:


> I'm in Chicago market. Farthest north I've been is Greyslake. Farthest south is probably Matteson. I once took a trip out to Wonder Lake which is way the hell out there. I won't go farther than that. I've had a request to Rockford but I declined as it was pretty late. If it was during the day I'd do it because Rockford has a really awesome sciene/paleontology museum. So I guess my longest trip is around 50 miles. Those long ones are pretty sweet if they keep you in the market, but once you start hitting corn for 20+ miles, not so good..


Yea, driving in the market here in chicago. The longest was like only 40-50 miles. DT to each of the casinos, in indiana and milwaukee. So not that bad.

One from north chicago to joilet pops on my mind during a snow storm at the polar vortex that happened 2 years ago.

But thats about it. All in state basically besides milwaukee, Indiana short border trips.

I know to decline very long trips for fraud purposes. So i stay clear of it strictly. I wont make money any other way. I wont deadhead for 100's of miles back for 1 decent fair. Screw all that nonsense.


----------



## Mike4513 (Aug 3, 2018)

My second longest and serendipitous ride occur this year on Jan 1. San Diego to Yuma, Arz no return trip. A Marine needed to be back on base by Jan 2. 5 am role call, NP, ex Navy myself, I understand- 2 hr, $140, nice.

But on the way back, I stop off at our local casino-Viejas and played the Dancing Drums Slot machine and boy did those drums bang bang bang!

It paid me $1k!, slammed a beer and took my UBER BUTT home✌😎


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol this photo implies you drive a Camry and can't use a gps


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


My longest ever Uber ride ?
I'm still doing it :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

It was a dark and stormy night, and literally my second outing at LAX airport in Los Angeles. I am routinely working nights and so was etching out the wee hours. There was nothing and I was reaching for my phone to go offline when I got a ping. The one guy had a lot of military baggage. A person-size duffle bag that took the back seat, everything else that took every other trunk space. He had no option but the front seat. I still do not know where he is going. When I flip to start the ride it says 120 minutes. I looked. San Diego. He was flying into San Diego but his flight got diverted to LAX. He did not want to wait for his next flight at 6:30am. He was coming home from his fourth Afghanistan deployment. I took him and the complications were searing low visibility areas of torrential rains. It took twenty minutes longer. We got to his house at 4:22AM. I dropped him off and he never made a tip. It was $108 to me from Uber. I took four pre-dawn rides in the area and napped at UCSD where one dawn ride took me to one of the parking lots to meet a bus. I woke, had breakfast, and drove back empty.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I forgot about one long trip I did about a year and a half ago. It was a ride I gave to a fellow UP member’s nephew from San Diego to Palm Desert about 120 miles. I talked to guy on UP.net about him needing to get his nephew from the military base in San Diego up to Palm Desert to spend the holiday weekend with them. We worked out a plan and I gave his nephew a ride up there and met the other UP member. All very cool people and he was more then generous with the compensation since he was a fellow driver.

One of my cooler experiences from this site that I would have never expected.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

75 freeway miles $600 before ube’s cut. Oh happy day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mine was about four and a half hours, RVA to somewhere in Maryland. I think it was about a $40 tip, really nice guy. 

Other than that, other trips north - mainly Baltimore and DC, all tipped well. Except one, who said he's also a driver, and totally stiffed me. Figures 😂


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport.


My longest Uber trip also involved O'Hare Airport, but instead of picking up at O'Hare I was delivering a passenger there from Davenport, IA.

It was 6:30 in the morning, and I received a pick-up request at the Radisson Plaza in downtown Davenport. There was nothing in the ping that indicated it was at 45+ ride, as Uber is supposed to state. The pick-up was a surge fare, so I was definitely interested in taking it. When I arrived, it was one guy (a software engineer from Mumbai) who needed desperately to get to O'Hare by 12 noon.

He was catching an Air India flight to Delhi, then another flight on to Mumbai. He had been away from his family for 70 days, working on a coding job in Davenport. The three previous Uber drivers all canceled on him when they saw his destination was O'Hare Airport. Normally, I don't take these long trips either, but since it was a surge fare and the poor guy had been away from his family for over two months, I agreed to accept.

I hauled ass down I-88 (which becomes a tollway 60 miles east of Davenport) and luckily Chicago morning rush traffic was starting to fade by the time we hit the western suburbs. I had him at Terminal 1 by 9:15 AM, which was more than enough time for him to make his flight.

He tipped me exactly $0 for the ride. Also, Uber did not reimburse me for the tolls, so I had to contact support to get my $15 for that. My cut for the fare was $130, after tolls were deducted. I was hoping for something better since it was a surge fare, but Uber has some weird formula for calculating surge fares on long-distance rides. They ended up giving me $30 extra over the base fare.

I don't like long-distance trips with Uber, and hate them even more via Lyft. I haven't done any like this since. Non-tipping pax on these sort of trips are also a huge bummer.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


I grew up in flint
Depending on where they went you had roughly a 14% chance of being the victim of a violent crime


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Numerous trips from Palm Springs area to LAX and back on occasion. Did two just this week to Hollywood. Lots to Beverly Hills Wilshire Hotel. San Diego and Malibu tied for longest. All over 140 miles some are 160 one way. 2 to 6 hours depending on traffic, day and time. Round trips are best but no shortage of rides all the way back plus auto rematch.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I've met quite a few members from Richmond & the DC area, if I had to guess, over a dozen. I consider a few to be personal friends. Meetups are good for that.


Do you have recordings of these "meetings"


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Mine was a whole days worth. 

Picked up a Marine from LAX to Camp Pentathlon which was 96 miles.
Then at the Marine base to the other Marine base in 29 Palms 126 miles (he slept all the way)
From the 29 Palms Marine base to drive a German couple through Joshua Tree National Park...approx 60 miles.
From outside of the National Park.....back to Orange County Disney Resort....116 miles.

And I got lunch and dinner paid for on the way!

It was a great day!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do you have recordings of these "meetings"


Lol, no. Why would I? Do you record yourself hanging out with friends at a bar?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Lol, no. Why would I? Do you record yourself hanging out with friends at a bar?


Yes I do have a porn hub account


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Yea, driving in the market here in chicago. The longest was like only 40-50 miles. DT to each of the casinos, in indiana and milwaukee. So not that bad.
> 
> One from north chicago to joilet pops on my mind during a snow storm at the polar vortex that happened 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


So cool. I've had a ride from ohare to Kankakee, then up to McHenry.

Another one was from the greyhound stop to Champaign.

I have turned down a ride from Highland Park to South Bend, and also a ride from the south side to Indianapolis.

I onetime got a ride from union station to Kalamazoo, but they changed their mind a couple miles into the trip.

Currently my longest trip has been in California from LBC to Sac


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


Sure, my longest ride with Uber is four years&#128521;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> While driving cab 2008 in Phoenix, AZ. From Phoenix, AZ. I drove a man to Escondido, CA, and back to PHX in 1 day. Made 2800.00 for that trip. I drove for an owner/op, he allowed me to do it (the company I drove for wouldn't cover break downs) it was a voucher paid from the state (The guy had aids going for a shot return trip) driving a Crown Vic they paid for my gas. Best money I made for 1 day.
> 
> The shortest ride while driving cab, the guy gets in my cab from a bar, pukes before I turn the engine on. Hello, 150.00 clean up fee.


My shortest trip.....she gets in half cocked, I confirm her destination and point to the big sign. I tell her to get in, she is already paying for the trip. She apologizes in embarrassment the entire 1-2 minutes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My shortest trip was about 3 feet. Two guys get in I start to move , one says wait I forgot my ????. Goes in and can't find it. Asks me to just end the trip. About 5 minutes later I pick them up again. Think he could not find his wallet, but I don't remember what it was.

Couple of weeks ago I got a Comfort ping. Picked them up at the entrance to a restaurant and took them about 60 yards to their car parked in the back of the parking lot. They were both moaning they ate too much.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Norm22 said:


> Numerous trips from Palm Springs area to LAX and back on occasion. Did two just this week to Hollywood. Lots to Beverly Hills Wilshire Hotel. San Diego and Malibu tied for longest. All over 140 miles some are 160 one way. 2 to 6 hours depending on traffic, day and time. Round trips are best but no shortage of rides all the way back plus auto rematch.


Update Yesterday to Prescott Arizona


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> My longest trip was from Richmond to DC, roughly 100 miles and 2 hours. I only took it because it had been super slow up to that point.
> 
> I'll never do it again. My cut of the fare was a little over $80, the @@@@@ didn't tip after bragging that she had all this money to travel everywhere via Uber and not have to take a train or bus, and I couldn't find a ride back and had to eat a little over 100 dead miles.
> 
> Lessons learned.


Interesting. I have turned down multiple rides to DC from Charlottesville, including one at 11:00 pm last night. It just doesn't seem worth it, any way I do the math. My older brother lives in DC and I could always stop and visit, but I still have to deadhead back home. I have taken a couple Richmond trips though; ~75 miles, and then set my destination and picked up some back and forth rides in the area before going offline so that I could get home.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


U did public service, not work for yr self or family. 
Nothing wrong helping people sometimes, but not all the times per what uber shitty pay


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

120 miles, 3 maybe 4 times a month ... airport to airport.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Philadelphia to Pitts @2.9 $800+for me pax paid almost 1200. 5am till 5pm 300 miles one way. 
So many to nyc 100 miles at x and xl $300 plus never with no surge.
One Montaq long island. Alot of traffic. Holiday surge cc phila train station. To Montauk..big fare $600 with tip. Many sorry I cannot do it after doing the math. Penn state college. Horrible fare...4 hours...even with $100 xtra offered. To many dead miles. 
.74 cents a miles is just that.
When I did black car plenty 100.mile rides not to far but big $$ black suv before uber x was here.
But the best rides were bar crowds and games. Concerts 4.9x xl. 1 hour rides. 1 uber x after Mayweather fight like 40 miles $250 me


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

When I started Ubering and Lyfterlating in 2014, in Los Angeles, I started the trip and the request said he was going to the Highland Theatre in Highland Park, IL. It turns out he was going to the cinema of the same name in the Highland Park section of Los Angeles. I don't know if I would have actually taken it.

My farthest was from the San Fernando Valley to Fresno, CA. It was actually 3 trips, the first to Santa Clarita (just north of LA,) then to Bakersfield, then I took an escort from Bako-Town to Fresno. That's not a guess, she mentioned in conversation that she was an escort. This was in April of this year, during the lockdown, so nothing was happening in Fresno. So, you know, typical Fresno.

Now that I'm working out of Las Vegas, 2 1/2 months and I've only been out of the LV metro once (to a dive bar in a small town about 10 miles away.)


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> It wasn't that long, about 110 miles to Charleston SC. But I did inform the guy that it wasn't worth it for me to take the trip unless he bought my gas. He agreed, and even pumped it. It's pretty baller to see pax filling your car up.


I just had one 79 miles into another area. I have never asked a passenger for $$ but going forward I will. I can't absorb 60 miles empty back into my area. I did swear and ***** at the steering wheel because of no tip. His house was a effing mansion in the woods cheap ass. Guess in the future I will ask for cash ahead of time. I can't lose that much income running empty.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Philadelphia to State College. Student going back to PSU from spring break. About 200 miles.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Philadelphia to Pitts @2.9 $800+for me pax paid almost 1200. 5am till 5pm 300 miles one way.
> So many to nyc 100 miles at x and xl $300 plus never with no surge.
> One Montaq long island. Alot of traffic. Holiday surge cc phila train station. To Montauk..big fare $600 with tip. Many sorry I cannot do it after doing the math. Penn state college. Horrible fare...4 hours...even with $100 xtra offered. To many dead miles.
> .74 cents a miles is just that.
> ...


Those fares sound amazing! I wish my one long fare had been on a surge.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I must say i lived thuir uber blk suv surges, before thier was uber x here..base to get in was like $90..ubers cut 30%...
i have done quite well with x and xl surges. so many 4.9x on xl going 45 mins after a concert for $200 or so. a few times from wells fargo center to burbs $250 less than 1 hour. you name it i have done it. so many state college turn downs by me do to rates to low...
so many to nyc 100+ miles for $300..omg if the trains go down..wow ..
last shit trip i did at 6 am in my CC To jfk airport sucked..like $175 in rain with tolls....never again. as i lost my wav pax..being tied up for 5 hours.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


62 Miles with a $40 tip. I also used the DF for two trips coming back.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

My longest LyUber ride was something like 66 miles with a $20 tip. I won’t take anything longer at the shit rates we get paid, unless the pax negotiates to pay in cash.

As a cab driver years ago, my longest was from St Louis to Joplin Missouri. It was around $600. Scariest trip I had. I picked up this old lady from the hospital, we stop to get fuel before leaving the city. When I get to the car after paying, the lady is having an episode in the back seat, and I’m ready to call 911. She yells at me not to and that she just needs some time to calm down.

Turns out she just had open heart surgery about 2 days prior. They didn’t have enough space at the hospital to keep her so they sent her to a rehabilitation center in her home town. I was the transportation. She over exerted herself going to buy something at the gas station. If I had known, I’d have purchased whatever she wanted.

It didn’t help that it was late afternoon and that night we were expecting a big snowstorm. I got her there in good time and I floored it all the way back, avoiding the snow.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Daytona Beach to a small town just outside of Miami (about 250 miles). Hispanic gentleman who spoke little English. About 3/4th of the way there my alternator light went on. This was daylight so I risked it. About 20 miles from home on the way back it started getting dark. I just barely made it home. All the lights on the dash were on and power steering was out. $400 to replace the alternator. Made about $250 on the trip. But I guess the alternator would have went out eventually anyway. Still I almost got stranded, needing a tow, probably a hotel room, etc. = BIG money.

Now that my car is getting older I have started thinking twice about the really long trips. Anything more than 100 miles requires some thought.


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

I already answered this, but now I have a new answer, since I busted the old record out of the water this weekend. Until Saturday night, the record was L.A. to Fresno.

Anyway, I'm now working out of Las Vegas, and we rarely ever take anyone out of the Vegas Valley, which is like a small island in the desert. Saturday night I took someone all the way to Desert Hot Springs, CA (near Palm Springs.) 4 1/2 hours, 230 miles away. I'm not doing that again (at least, not without a surge, which we haven't had since Jesus was in middle school), since they pay was something like $220, no tip, and no chance of a ride back until I hit the Nevada border (only 40 miles from L.V.) I think I just wanted to see if I could do it. In fact, I think this thread put the idea in my head. Fortunately, I have a Prius, so it's only $25 worth of gas or so.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Top of the morning to you all. I was wondering if anyone would care to share their longest ever Uber ride and how it went. Mine was three years ago... It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _*extremely heavily*_... all day long. Most all flights were cancelled. The ramp to O'Hare was completely jammed. As I drove up, I saw a couple, mid thirties, with their young son standing in United Terminal 1. I packed their luggage in the car, sat back in my seat, and swiped right. Up popped up Flint, Michigan, a 5 hour ride! (I initially thought it was a terrible mistake on the app). I didn't know what to say, but the husband responded quickly as he saw my surprised reaction (this was before Uber warned us in Chicago of trips over 45 minutes). He told me that 9 Uber drivers cancelled before me, and he was desperate. He said that all the flights to Flint were cancelled (through Detroit International), and when he tried to get a rental car, they laughed at him.
> 
> He went on to say that he could not get a hotel room, because all those were booked too, and he knew nobody here in Chicago. They were coming back from a vacation from Mexico. They arrived in Chicago as a connecting flight at 6:30 am, and waited all day in the terminal. He said he agonizingly saw each of his flights cancelled from the time he arrived to around 11 pm at night. So over 16 hours stuck at O'Hare.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

GregTheActor said:


> I already answered this, but now I have a new answer, since I busted the old record out of the water this weekend. Until Saturday night, the record was L.A. to Fresno.
> 
> Anyway, I'm now working out of Las Vegas, and we rarely ever take anyone out of the Vegas Valley, which is like a small island in the desert. Saturday night I took someone all the way to Desert Hot Springs, CA (near Palm Springs.) 4 1/2 hours, 230 miles away. I'm not doing that again (at least, not without a surge, which we haven't had since Jesus was in middle school), since they pay was something like $220, no tip, and no chance of a ride back until I hit the Nevada border (only 40 miles from L.V.) I think I just wanted to see if I could do it. In fact, I think this thread put the idea in my head. Fortunately, I have a Prius, so it's only $25 worth of gas or so.


My trip was Dallas to Nashville three years ago... 11 and a half hours. Documented by local ABC affiliate in Dallas. Maybe you meant your personal record?


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> My trip was Dallas to Nashville three years ago... 11 and a half hours. Documented by local ABC affiliate in Dallas. Maybe you meant your personal record?


Yes, that is a PR. In terms of all-time records, I have no interest in owning it (unless there is a huge gratuity, of course.)


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>Care to share your longest ever Uber ride?

No I’d rather be in there by myself


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

four years ago NY to Boston 4 hours 225 miles at 5.5 surge

The guy had to get to Boston during a snowstorm,,he paid $1590 and I got like $1200

NO TIP,,,lol


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Another funny thing here is.
> 
> "It was a Sunday night here in Chicago, in the summertime, around 11:45 pm, and I got a ping at O'Hare airport. It was raining _extremel"_
> 
> ...


With all due respect, why do we need to question someone's rendition of their lived experience? To me, their experience is their experience, not my lived experience...yes mine might differ from their's, but to me...that doesnt invalidate their's, if this is sharing forum, there is no harm in letting persons freely share this and that as they like.


----------



## LACheckerDr (Apr 22, 2015)

Truth be told, my longest trip was back in my cab driving days. But it was special enough for me to still have a pic of a meter receipt

PS it was a round trip. 
PPS with a $255 tip on top.


----------

